# Steuersatzlager Slide 150 9.0 Bj.2013



## zipfi0815 (14. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Hoffe mal, mir wird hier geholfen. ( mal wieder  )
Ich habe ein Slide 150 9.0 2013er Modell.
Mittlerweile verabschieden sich so langsam die Lager im Steuersatz. 

Verbaut ist ein Steuersatz FSA Orbit 1.5 
Da ich Schraubertechnisch (noch) nicht die große Ahnung habe würde ich gerne von Euch wissen,welche Lager ich bestellen muss?
Oder brauch ich gleich einen kompletten Steuersatz ??

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Vincy (15. April 2016)

Die Lager kann man auch einzeln kaufen. Die Bezeichnungen stehn am Lageraußenring.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Steuersaetze/Kleinteile/?filter_manufacturer_id=115&page=2
https://nubuk-bikes.de/teileparts/steuersatzvorbau?p=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. April 2016)

Beim 2014er ist das untere Lager das FSA MR110. Das konnte ich nirgends auftreiben, also hab ich das MR127 gekauft und verbaut, was problemlos seinen Dienst tut.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-MR127-p44506/

Im 127er sind 2 Kugeln weniger, ansonsten baugleich.
MR110: http://www.thindustries.com.tw/upload/image/product2/big/1364176271904036.jpg
MR127: http://www.thindustries.com.tw/upload/image/product2/big/1364176272136419.jpg


----------



## Larse (28. März 2018)

Hallo, greif hier das Thema nochmals auf. Ich habe 


sp00n82 schrieb:


> Beim 2014er ist das untere Lager das FSA MR110. Das konnte ich nirgends auftreiben, also hab ich das MR127 gekauft und verbaut, was problemlos seinen Dienst tut.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-MR127-p44506/
> 
> Im 127er sind 2 Kugeln weniger, ansonsten baugleich.
> ...



Hallo, greif hier das Thema nochmals auf. Ich habe das selbe Lager für mein Radon Slide 130 und wollte fragen, ob es normal ist das
das Lager ohne großes "reindrücken" ins Steuerrohr fällt? Ist ja ein integrierter Steuersatz, heißt ja Lager und Gabelkonus und mehr brauch ich nicht, ausser natürlich den oberen Steuersatz. Ist das so korrekt?

Und welchen Gabelkonus brauch ich hierfür? FSA 6036 oder 6078 ?
Gruß Markus


----------



## sp00n82 (29. März 2018)

Larse schrieb:


> Hallo, greif hier das Thema nochmals auf. Ich habe
> 
> 
> Hallo, greif hier das Thema nochmals auf. Ich habe das selbe Lager für mein Radon Slide 130 und wollte fragen, ob es normal ist das
> das Lager ohne großes "reindrücken" ins Steuerrohr fällt? Ist ja ein integrierter Steuersatz, heißt ja Lager und Gabelkonus und mehr brauch ich nicht, ausser natürlich den oberen Steuersatz. Ist das so korrekt?


Bei meinem Slide von 2014 war das so, ja. Sehr angenehm, bei meinem Rune mit Novyparts-Spacer ist das jetzt aber trotz ZS z.B. nicht mehr so, da muss man das Lager dann auch wieder einpressen (örx).
Beim Konus kann ich dir nicht helfen, hast du deinen nicht mehr? Aber mehr als die beiden Sachen brauchst du tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Larse (29. März 2018)

Hab jetzt mal längere Zeit mich durchs Netz gewühlt, und glaube zu wissen, das es der Gabelkonus FSA H6088 aus Stahl oder der 
H6083 aus Alu ist. Hab mir jetzt den H6088 bestellt, und denke der wird passen.

Konus hatte ich noch nie, der Slide-Rahmen und die Pike wurden gebraucht gekauft, und beim Steuersatz war eben kein Gabelkonus dabei.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. März 2018)

Larse schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal längere Zeit mich durchs Netz gewühlt, und glaube zu wissen, das es der Gabelkonus FSA H6088 aus Stahl oder der
> H6083 aus Alu ist. Hab mir jetzt den H6088 bestellt, und denke der wird passen.
> 
> Konus hatte ich noch nie, der Slide-Rahmen und die Pike wurden gebraucht gekauft, und beim Steuersatz war eben kein Gabelkonus dabei.


Hm, du hast unten ja nur das Lager gekauft und keinen "echten" Steuersatz, also ist da dann auch kein Konus dabei. Normalerweise sind die nämlich auf jeden Fall immer dabei. Im Prinzip müssen ja nur die Fasen/Winkel des Lagers und des Konus übereinstimmen bei solchen Standardlagern. Da gibt es soweit ich weiß nur 2 Varianten (45° und 36°). Bei anderen Steuersätzen wie z.B. Cane Creek mit seinem extra gedichtetem Konus sieht das ja schon wieder etwas anders aus.


----------

